# A real help



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

DoH! It even says Max of 1 HP. So there you have it.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool post, been wondering about one of these. I emailed Black & Decker years ago about putting something like this on my mitersaw base. One plug for the vacum, one plug for the light. You know kinda like what you find on the back of your stereo.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I never considered using for a light. I like the way you think Darrell!


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

Just bought one from WC last week and love it. Hooked it up to my table saw, sander, miter saw and I wonder how I've worked without it. No need to remember to turn on the vacuum every time you turn on the device you're working on.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I have one of these and it's great I got it hooked to router and shop vac but i was also looking at one of these
http://www.hartvilletool.com/sphider/search.php?query=ivac+pro&results=10&search=1&action=GO&postUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hartvilletool.com%2Fsphider%2Finclude%2Fjs_suggest%2Fsuggest.php&phpself=%2Findex.php

http://www.hartvilletool.com/sphider/search.php?query=89833&results=10&search=1&action=GO&postUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hartvilletool.com%2Fsphider%2Finclude%2Fjs_suggest%2Fsuggest.php&phpself=%2Fsphider%2Fsearch.php


----------



## Potacka (Oct 7, 2009)

The ground prong on mine pushed into the housing after a couple of uses. Sears has one that is more solidly built and has 2 switched outlets. Don't remember for sure but I think it was cheaper also.

Adam


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

Great idea. This one looks interesting as well:

iVac Automated Vacuum Switch


----------



## pshie (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine broke with a few uses… I was pulling the plug out from the switch and it pulled out the cover and shorted the whole thing… before it broke, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have owned one of these for about 5 years and it works flawlessly and is still in one piece. Use it on my ROS, pocket screw jig, biscuit joiner, chop saw. Great review..


----------



## skreck (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey bigike, does that first system take one box for your dust collection and one for ever tool you want to work with it?


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

FYI: Sears sells a similar unit for about $20. I've had two for a couple of years and they work very well.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought one of these a week ago. I see nothing on the instructions related to a max of 1 HP. The output is rated 15A, 120Vac, 60Hz, 1875W max.

I first tested it with my lathe when I was doing some sanding, I had the speed very low and clearly it was not pulling enough juice to trigger the vacuum to start. Once I increased the speed of the lathe it worked fine.

I am happy with it but I wish there was a manual overide so that I could continue to clean-up without having to change the outlet (or having to leave the lathe or whatever running).


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

According the NEC Table 430.248, 1 HP is 16 A ipso facto it is rated for 1 hp it's just not specifically call out on the unit.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think *Eric_S* uses one, and also seems to like it !


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

You are correct - my assumption was anything that runs on a typical household circuit. My Jet 22-44 drum sander is rated as 1 3/4 HP and it pulls 15.5 amps on 120V circuit. However from DGC products website:
Product Use
The i-Socket Autoswitch is not intended for commercial use. It was designed to be used in the home workshop on a standard 120v/15amp house outlet. If used on a 20amp breaker the i-Socket Autoswitch will function properly but all tool and vacuum standards must still comply with the 120v/15amp ratings.

Tool Port: 
Max. motor rating should not exceed 120v, 15amps, 60 Hz, 1875 Watts. 
Table saws from portable to contractor type. 
Miter Saws both 10" and 12". 
Any hand sander palm, DA, belt sander. 
Routers. 
Portable joiners or planers. 
Vacuum Port:
Any standard shop type vacuum will run on the i-Socket. 
Vacuum motor HP should not exceed 1875 Watts. 
Dust collector motor should be rated at 120v/15amps and HP should not exceed 1875 Watts. 
Power feeders can also be controlled from the vacuum port. 
Example of the most common configurations:
Tool Port: 12" Compound Miter Saw rated at 120v/13.2 amps.
Vacuum Port: Shop type wet/dry vacuum at 6.5 hp "Peak" rated at 120v/11 amps.

OR

Tool Port: Contractors table saw rated at 120v/13.4 amps.
Vacuum Port: Dust collector rated at 120v/15 amps.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I've been using mine for about 3 years at work and I love it. I bought one of the Sears versions for the shop at home and it burned up in about a week.


----------

